# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  BBC Sci/Nat: Big ice shelf's disappearing act

## AquaticQuotient.com

Sediments extracted from the Antarctic sea floor show the world's largest ice shelf has disintegrated and reappeared many times in the past.

More...

** This thread is an item from BBC News Science/Nature RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

